
Show HN: I built a more Indie Hacker friendly version of Product Hunt - gigamick
https://thehackstack.com/?ref=HN
======
gigamick
I don't dislike Product Hunt. I visit it multiple times per day and have done
for years. However I do think it lacks in some areas and that lacking seems to
be increasing as time goes on.

I built this for mainly the Indie Hacker community but obviously anyone can
submit anything.

Love to know what you think.

The Stack's refresh weekly just now. If traffic ever merits it they'll refresh
daily.

~~~
cp_mlreef
Nice! Thank you and will bookmark it! :)

~~~
gigamick
Thanks a lot :-)

